# Sliding Miter Saw safety



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

The question is: what is the safest method for cutting boards of various widths with a SMS? One of our carpenters had a small incident were the wood lifted and slammed back. He said he pulled *out,* cut *down*, slid *in*. Looking at the geometry, keeping in mind the negative hook angle of the blade teeth, that the sequence of "out, down, and in" will be cutting wide boards on the path in, with an upward force. This can possibly lift the board, as it did today. The opeators manual specifically states "out, down, in" to prevent the saw from running out toward you if you went down and out first. Although I see it much the same as a radial arm saw. 

So, ultimately, we must follow manufacturers recommendations of "out, down, and in" with the precaution that wider boards are getting cut on the upward stroke.

EDIT I should also add the mfr recommends the use of a board clamp when using the slide feature (they know).


----------



## jasonwatson (Jan 25, 2012)

Safety is always a major concern, so proper precaution must be made. And you have very rightly termed "we must follow manufacturers recommendations of "out, down, and in" with the precaution that wider boards are getting cut on the upward stroke". Nice share.


----------

